# Trophy Rooster



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone shoot any nice big long tail birds today? This was a bird a buddy of mine shot a few years ago. It's got the longest tail Ive ever had anything to do with, a solid 28 inches! His spurs were equally impressive at 7/8". I love mounting big C0CKS! :mrgreen:

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/franken****.jpg

This was an awesome bird too. 26 inch tail. TAK shot this bird last year in Kansas while I was laying in a hospital bed with my chest cut open...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. I never seen a 28" pheasant tail and I come from pheasant country.



I edited the post for content


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Not like those two, but I shot a turkey sized bird today (well, almost...) It had gobs of yellow fat over the meat. Only had a 21 inch tail feather, though. I'll post a photo if I ever get a computer again.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing too special today, got a couple 2 YO birds with nice spurs and average tails. Longest to date is a 25 1/2"er I got in Idaho last year Thanksgiving morning. I got a 24"er last week. Lots of 2 year old birds around this year.

Btw, there's no doubt in my mind that you love to mount big ****s.


----------

